# madone BB90 and Campy UT cranks



## kondre2000 (Mar 11, 2008)

Can The Campy UT cranks be used in the BB90 without adapters? can they just slip right in and be inboard as opposed to using the campy bb cups that make them outboard from the bb?

thanks


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

should be this part # 407383 
msrp is $19.99 and there are tons in stock in all 3 warehouses, so your local trek dealer should have no problem ordering it. it's basically a plastic sleeve, a couple of spacers, some washers and a wavy washer.


----------



## GR68 (Feb 4, 2008)

This has been covered before:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/trek/campy-ut-cranks-6-9-madone-143496.html

The white 2006 Madone in the pics is mine and I now have the same cranks installed on my 2011 6.9ssl. 
The Fulcrum cranks use the Campy UT system and as cxwrench suggests above you just need the kit from your trek dealer.

I orginally used these cranks in the bike before the adapters were available / in stock. I used shimano width bearings (which are 1mm wider) by not fitting the bearing retaining circlip on the crank axle and using a shim instead of the wave washer. 

Best to buy the trek kit which also includes the bearing holders which loctite into the side of the BB. These are the black parts (in the pictures in the above link) between the crank and the frame.


----------

